# Test/Review of Ikea AA



## HKJ (Oct 7, 2015)

[size=+3]Ikea AA[/size]







Official specifications:

1.5 Volt Alkaline Batteries 






Ikea sells a lot of stuff including batteries, here I test their Alkaline AA. 


































As usual for alkaline the capacity is very depend on load.


















[size=+3]Conclusion[/size]

Ikea do not publish any specifications for their batteries, but the performance looks to be good, but cannot match the premium cells on the market.



[size=+3]Notes and links[/size]

How is the test done and how to read the charts
Compare to other AA/AAA batteries: Alkaline/NiMH/Lithium


----------



## Kurt_Woloch (Oct 8, 2015)

This is another interesting test, given that the Ikea are among the cheapest available Alkaline batteries, at least here in Austria they are € 1,99 for a 10-pack, so a cell costs only 20 cents. In comparison, Varta High Energy are usually € 4,99 for a 4-pack, and Duracells are usually € 5,49 for a 4-pack, although the prices may be higher or lower in some stores, and they are generally lower in bigger bulk packages.

From the curves I see that the Ikeas really can't beat the big brand name batteries. In comparison with Duracell Ultras, they are stronger at high loads, but give less capacity at low loads. In comparison to Varta High Energy, they fall a bit short in almost every respect. Compared with Amazon Basics, however, they seem to be roughly equivalent, though not exactly.

However, these are still the cheapest alkalines, along with Müller alkalines (also at € 1,99 for a 10-pack) and Spar's S-Budget line (at € 1,59 for an 8-pack). There's a distinct way the expiry date got printed on the bottom of the battery, which is probably the way the Chinese factory that manufactures them writes them on several brands, although they might use a slightly different font or formatting as a variation for each brand.

This makes me wonder if you are willing to pay 6 to 7 times the price or even more for a battery that only gains at best 20% in capacity. I think the performance gap to the big names is smaller than for NiMh's where cycle life and self-discharge also plays a role.

What also should be noted is that they have an expiry date exactly 5 years after production while other brands claim to last 10 years (but I heard they can't always live up to that claim).


----------



## GunnarGG (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for your test HKJ.
I have not had any problems with IKEA alkaline batteries.

In Sweden IKEA do not sell AA or AAA alkaline batteries anymore, only NiMh.
That is for environmental reasons I was told.

They do still sell 9V alkaline.

Did you buy these in Denmark?


----------



## markr6 (Oct 8, 2015)

Kurt_Woloch said:


> What also should be noted is that they have an expiry date exactly 5 years after production



Hey, that's longer than their cheap furniture


----------



## HKJ (Oct 8, 2015)

GunnarGG said:


> Did you buy these in Denmark?



Yes, in their webshop.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Oct 8, 2015)

Another great review.

The Varta High Energy are the next alkaline battery`s i am going to get as the bulk packs are great value for money, any reports on how well Varta battery's do in resiting alkaline leakage.

I might get some Aerocells from lidl, I live 5 min walk from a store, and it`s like £1.99 for an 8 pack of AA or AAA and do some discharge tests using my hobby charger it can do 100ma increments but only up to 1000ma

John.


----------



## Viking (Oct 8, 2015)

Kurt_Woloch said:


> This makes me wonder if you are willing to pay 6 to 7 times the price or even more for a battery that only gains at best 20% in capacity.



Good point.
In Denmark a guy tested a variety of different AA cells some years ago. So this particularly test is maybe a little outdated by now.

Although not containing the very highest capacity numbers, the Ikea alkalines still gave most mah per cent of all the tested cells. That is in line with other tests I have seen. The Ikea alkalines seems to be consistent among the top brands in that category.

Table 2 in the link below shows the tested cells ranked by capacity numbers.
Not surprisingly some lithium cells tops the list.


In table 3 however the cells are ranked by capacity in relation to price. How many mah per krone ( danish currency ) do you get. Ikea alkalines tops the list with 824 mah per krone.

Choose *"Sammenligning"* In the left menu bar, to see the test results and tables for all tested batteries.

http://www.batteritesten.dk/

And by the way HKJ thanks yet again for a great review.

*EDIT:*

The link below shows another test. Yet again Ikea alkalines are best in relation to price.

http://www.batteryshowdown.com


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Oct 8, 2015)

So how much were the ikea battery's did I miss it.

EDIT: I found the price on UK Ikea it's an amazing price 10 AA or AAA for £1.50 but £7.50 for delivery :mecry:

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/search/?query=+Battery+alkaline

John


----------



## Viking (Oct 8, 2015)

TinderBox don't cry 
Lidls Aerocells are among the best too in relation to price to performance, as proven in quite a few tests.
Actually they are my prefered choise as well along with aldi norths top craft cells, since I neither don't live next door to an ikea store.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Oct 8, 2015)

I just found this website, look nice, the aldi north topcraft alkaline dont get a good review, low capacity, it only the price that makes them a good cell.

http://www.alkalines.eu/

John.



Viking said:


> TinderBox don't cry
> Lidls Aerocells are among the best too in relation to price to performance, as proven in quite a few tests.
> Actually they are my prefered choise as well along with aldi norths top craft cells, since I neither don't live next door to an ikea store.


----------



## Viking (Oct 8, 2015)

True not a lot of capacity. But they win in the category "best value" never the less.
The cost is 0.17 €/Ah which is best of the rated cells.

The rated capacity is very much depended on the load, so it is hard to compare the capacity numbers in this test with the test results from the other test sites.


----------



## saturnmond (Feb 23, 2016)

Ikea Germany - Alkalisk Made in Belgium

Today I bought a few Ikea Alkalisk AA and they filled almost empty stand again.

The Writing on the Cell is a little bit different and they are. 

Made in Belgium
23050

ED2021-01-08 PD2016-01-08

The exterior of the negative pole is compared to the pictures differently. There is a small metal dot.


----------



## gopajti (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you HKJ!

I bought few days ago (for alarm clock),


Ikea Hungary
Price: 1,6 EUR (10pcs in box)
Product date: 2016.01.29. (Expire 2021.01.29.)
On cell: ALKALISK, 1.5V LR6, AA-AM3-MN1500, 0% Cadmium / Mercury, Made in Belgium, 23050, ED2021-01-29, PD2016-01-29


----------



## HKJ (Feb 24, 2016)

It looks like they have got a new batch, from another supplier.


----------



## Kurt_Woloch (Feb 25, 2016)

That's interesting... do the Made in Belgium Alkalisks also have a red ring around the negative and positive pole? Can anyone post a photo of them? I guess the new supplier is probably the factory that also makes the Philips Alkalines and the Panasonic Pro Power batteries (which have been tested). At least that's my assumption...



gopajti said:


> Thank you HKJ!
> 
> I bought few days ago (for alarm clock),
> 
> ...


----------



## saturnmond (Feb 25, 2016)

Chinese vs Belgium

http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/29849613/2016-02-24-200358.jpg
http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/29849606/2016-02-24-202359.jpg
http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/29849587/2016-02-24-200901.jpg
http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/29849574/2016-02-24-202228.jpg

Not the best picture quality

Edit:

Visually the metal surface and form of the two Poles looks very similar to
a Top Craft Ultra Alkaline [ Aldi ] [ 40703 - 01-2021 ]


----------

